#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Link oscilando todo dia no mesmo horário

## Rafa100

Bom dia Amigos!
Estou com a seguinte situação tenho um link 24 km que está em funcionamento a mais de dois anos só que de alguns dias pra por volta das 17:00 ele começa a oscilando e vai assim até as 22:00 Mais ou menos já troquei canal mudei de 40mhz para 20 e nada depois desse horário ping de 3,4 durante chega a 300,400.
O que pode ser?

----------


## wondernetwork

cara !

1º realmente é o sinal mesmo ...
2º ou não resolve dns..
é facil confundir heim !

----------


## alexalmeida

Companheiros bom dia,

Esse caso é bastante interessante, Rafa100 verifique a zona de FRESNEL do seu link, pois ela pode ter sofrido alteração, tipo a construção de um prédio no seu caminho, instalação de torres de transmissão de energia, instalação de uma fabrica, etc. 
Enfim verifique o que alterou dentro da rota do link.

----------


## gandhi

Assim amigão você planejou o aumento da vegetação nesses anos, pois em 2 anos alguma árvore cresce, e como o alex falou construções novas etc, revise a zona de fresnel que ela é muito grande para um ptp nessa distância. Boa sorte.

----------


## alexalmeida

A possibilidade de vegetação eu descartaria, por se tratar de horário especifico. Pode ser uma transportadora a qual recebe um caminhão baú as 17hs e libera ele as 22hs. O caminhão pode aparecer na sua zona de FRESNEL. Enfim faça o percurso do link no horário em questão. Esse caso pode ser muito raro, mais existe a possibilidade.

----------


## gandhi

Cara mais ptp nessa distância a no maximo 5 metros de altura??? Para um caminhão obstruir a zona de fresnel da antena, sei la para um ptp assim pelo menos tem q elevar as antenas em uns 20 metros dependendo o cenário

----------


## alexalmeida

Leis da física, alumínio, reflexão. Somente in-loco para saber o que realmente é, mas a possibilidade existe.
Supondo que o enlace seja de 5kms, a qual a altura do limite da zona de FRESNEL? Exatamente isso, vai depender da altura das antenas, se o terreno em questão é plano. Enfim somente um levantamento in-loco para responder as duvidas.

----------


## alexalmeida

Rafa100, tem dias especificos?? Tipo de segunda a sexta? Não acontece final de semana?

----------


## Rafa100

Boa tarde Amigos! 
Muito obrigado por todas as dicas estou trabalhando neste caso agora .
Sobre obstrução da zona de fresnel não acredito muito pois as duas torres são bem altas mais de 4o metros.
Estou com duvida dos cabos e fonte do lado do Ap vou troca-los agora e ver no que dá.
Ontem sexta a noite ocorreu mais com menor intensidade.

----------


## rubem

Um teste pra ver se é problema na zona de Fresnel é ir nelas e subir 1°, digo, apontar um lado 1° mais pra cima do correto. O sinal cai, mas iria ficar só "um pouco ruim" o dia todo, não "bom" só das 22 as 16h.

(E depois ir fazer no outro lado)

A troca de canais, foi com canais distantes? Pode ter algum vizinho com um mini-PTP usando canal de 80MHz, que ele só liga "depois do trabalho" e desliga quando vai dormir. Idem pra problemas elétricos, um ruído de EMI ou RFI gigantesco vindo de algum equipamento próximo tipo um ar-condicionado central no próprio prédio, bomba d'agua de grande porte (Ar-condicionado seria ligado de dia, mas o consumo de água e eletricidade aumenta justo das 16 as 22h na maior parte das residências). Poderia ser um gerador a diesel de algum supermercado ou industria (As vezes sai mais barato botar gerador diesel todo dia das 16-22h, do que colocar um banco de capacitores ou diminuir o consumo de eletricidade da industria ou comércio quando aumenta o consumo residencial).

Eu diria que tem mais chances de ter uma rede de alta tensão na sua zona de Fresnel, e devido ao maior consumo em horário de pico, com maior corrente circulando, acionam algum terminal extra ou algo do tipo, porque bate certinho com a curva de consumo de eletricidade conforme a hora do dia:
http://www.proceedings.scielo.br/img...n3/14742f1.gif

(É quase igual o consumo de internet, também tem seu pico médio lá pelas 22h e depois cai rápido. Seria mais ou menos isso na média nacional: https://image.slidesharecdn.com/egi-...?cb=1440019500 Então seria caso de concorrente ligando um PTP extra (Talvez com 80MHz de largura) só num horário específico)

Alias, lembra sempre que escanear SSID não adianta nada, teria que ver o uso do canal, seria channel usage, ou ver pelo AirView se for equipamento UBNT recente. Ou seja, tem que ver o espectro, não os SSID's, porque um rádio que não usa 802.11 não terá SSID escaneável, mas ocupará o canal! O AirView da UBNT é lindo pra isso, ele exige o uso do canal, não tá nem aí pra informação inútil que é o SSID que está usando aquele canal.

----------


## Rafa100

Boa tarde Amigos!
Gostaria de agradecer a todos pela ajuda que me foi data aqui no fórum.
Depois de muita pesquisa e testes me restou trocar o rádio do lado Ap e resolveu o problema desde sábado passado o enlace está normal sem oscilações.

----------


## alexalmeida

Rafa100, que bom ter achado o defeito. Depois com calma acompanhe a oscilação de corrente na ponta onde você trocou o rádio. Para garantir que não perderá outro rádio com o mesmo problema.

----------

